

Ask HN: Why Won't Microsoft Port 'Project' to OS X? - flavmartins


======
flavmartins
This is the greatest mystery to me. The only thing I can think of is that the
share of business people on strictly OS X systems are too few to make porting
project worthwhile.

Right now, I have to use Parallels to Boot a Windows VM to run Project. OS X
does have Project alternatives but I find them either too expensive and not as
complete as Project or somewhat backwards to use their file types to share
with Windows users using Project. Maybe I'm wrong, but right now I haven't
found anything exactly like or better than Project.

